# Что такое кинезиология?



## PetrBa (6 Сен 2010)

Добрый день.

Может ли уважаемое сообщество рассказать о том, что такое "кинезиология", и чем она может помочь при болях в спине?
Уже несколько раз за последнее время натыкаюсь на восторженные отзывы о данной метОде, но хочется объективного описания от специалистов (мало что есть в Интернете на эту тему)?
Работаю постоянно за компьютером, из-за давнего сколиоза по вечерам начинает дико болеть спина. Хочется понять - может ли кинезитерапия помочь в данном случае?

С уважением,
Петр


----------



## AlexeyS (10 Сен 2010)

Не сочтите за рекламу - но мой друг зимой восстанавливал спину как раз в центре, который занимается реабилитацией методами кинезитерапии (Кинези-Профи). Попробуйте к ним обратиться, думаю, там вам квалифицированно подскажут - смогут ли они Вам помочь.

Алексей


----------



## Анатолий (10 Сен 2010)

PetrBa написал(а):


> Добрый день.
> 
> Может ли уважаемое сообщество рассказать о том, что такое "кинезиология", и чем она может помочь при болях в спине?
> Уже несколько раз за последнее время натыкаюсь на восторженные отзывы о данной метОде, но хочется объективного описания от специалистов (мало что есть в Интернете на эту тему)?
> ...






Найдите в интернете клинику которая занимается кинезиологией и напрямую, позвонив в клинику, узнайте все, что Вас интересует.


----------



## druk (10 Сен 2010)

PetrBa написал(а):


> Добрый день.
> 
> Может ли уважаемое сообщество рассказать о том, что такое "кинезиология", и чем она может помочь при болях в спине?



Кинезитерапия - лечение движением, та же ЛФК.. Хуже не будет точно, если правильно заниматься


----------



## abelar (11 Сен 2010)

PetrBa написал(а):


> Может ли уважаемое сообщество рассказать о том, что такое "кинезиология", и чем она может помочь при болях в спине?


Обращаю Ваше внимание, что Вы спрашиваете про *кинезиологию*.
Есть такое направление в реабилиции и физиотерапии, в спортивной мдицине. В России признанный авторитет: провессор Л.Н.Васильева. Найдите в поисковике.
Что касается кинезиотерапии - это метод, применяемый врачами нескольких специализаций для лечения опорно-двигательного аппарата.
Специальности кинезтотерапевт официально не существует. 
Термин пришел к нам из Франции, когда термин массаж стал не только слишком расплывчатым,но и приобрел нехорошую окраску. В Европе массаж это вид сексуслуг.
Сам метод - классный и эффективный. Кинезиология как теоретическая база даст 100 очков вперед теоретической базе мануальной терапии и остеопатии, в смысле доказательной медицине. Никаких "энергий " инь-янь, никаких "лечений подобного подобным", никаких "ритмов первичного дыхания"...Все железно построено на четком знании биомеханики,неврологии и миологии,математике,стереометрии,классической физике.
К сожалению, грамотного и опытного кинезиолога найти трудно. Примерно через год работы, кинезиолога переманивают в спортивную медицину и в бодибилдинг.

И кстати, Уважаемый доктор Ступин (см. наш форум) крупный специалист в этой науке,хотя, в этом не признается и не называет это кинзиологиейaiwanaiwan


----------



## Нюшка (11 Сен 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> К сожалению, грамотного и опытного кинезиолога найти трудно. И кстати, Уважаемый доктор Ступин (см. наш форум) крупный специалист в этой науке,хотя, в этом не признается и не называет это кинзиологиейaiwanaiwan


Тогда это очень круто! В сто раз полезней заставить пациента самого двигаться, чем разлягется он на столе, да под музычку, да подремлет, как на массажах случаетсяyahoo


----------



## LISSAW (12 Сен 2010)

А может кто-нибуть подсказать адрес такого центра в Санкт-Петербурге?
В инете пока найти не получается. Заранее спасибо


----------



## abelar (13 Сен 2010)

Уважаемый LISSAW . Как правило эти специалисты работают в обычных медицинских центрах. Они называются мануальные терапевты. Просто среди многих методов техник мануальной терапии они предпочитают те, которые базируются на знании кинезиологии. В очень широком смысле - это работа с мышцами. настройкои перераспределением тонуса их  отдельных групп, целью которого, в конечном счете является формирование нового. правильного, или исправление патологического мышечного стереотипа движения. Внутри сообщества мануальных терапевтов они называют себя кинезиотерапевтами. что является рабочим.условным названием. 

Кстати, те мануальные терапевты, которые особенности своей практики называют: *мягкие мануальные техники*, массаж, комплексы ЛФК, по сути занимаются кинезиотерапией.
Среди мед. центров, где основной упор делается на методы кинезиологии, в частности: центр Бубновского, клиника "ОНА".
Но, по моему глубокому убеждению искать надо не центр, а специалиста. Просто в этих, и некоторых других, они часто "водятся".
Уверен, что в нашем городе их, хороших, много. Из тех, про которого можно сказать, что это настоящий, грамотный, увлеченный,опытный профессионал - Цыденов Анатолий Базарович. Если не найдете в и-нете, пишите мне в личку, дам телефон.
Это не релама. Просто прямой ответ на Ваш прямой вопрос.

Кстати, я не сторонник кинезиологии-кинезиотерапии как отдельного метода, что не мешает мне ценить и уважать настоящих специалистов своего дела, как, впрочем любого другого....aiwan


----------



## Наталья8888 (13 Сен 2010)

Медицинский центр "Да", врач кинезиолог Виноградов Максим Валерьевич. Второй год посещаю, хорошие результаты...


----------



## abelar (13 Сен 2010)

Наталья8888 написал(а):


> Медицинский центр "Да", врач кинезиолог Виноградов Максим Валерьевич. Второй год посещаю, хорошие результаты...


В том числе...goodaiwan


----------



## doc (1 Апр 2017)




----------

